# Marine Accident Report - Ramming of the Spanish Bulk Carrier ...



## 216289 (Jan 4, 2018)

https://ntrl.ntis.gov/NTRL/dashboard/searchResults/titleDetail/PB90916401.xhtml

EXECUTIVE SUMMARY..
INVESTIGATION
Events Preceding the Accident. The Accident. .
Injuries to Persons.
Damage to Vessels.
URDULIZ . .
Making the "pilot" buoy was more "honorable" than safe navigation. Vessel slowed below wind speed and it collided sideways with anchored Urduliz.


----------

